# The Main Causes For Which Chickens Do Not Make Eggs In The Winter



## preppersgab (Nov 14, 2017)

All copy/pasted material deleted. All else left intact.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

preppersgab said:


> All copy/pasted material deleted. All else left intact.


This is your last chance. Look at your first two posts. Don't do it, again.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

We extend the egg laying season for another month using a light that turns on at 6 am in the coop. After that we let them rest until spring when we may use the lights to encourage egg laying a few weeks earlier.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We do not use lights, we let the natural cycle occur.
I have read that extensive use of lights to keep the hens laying all winter long shortens their egg laying life significantly.
Our hens will lay strong for the first three plus years, then gradually taper off. We can get 5 years out of the ladies.

Not seeing the original cut-n-paste (thank you, Denton) I don't know if molting was mentioned, but when that occurs production almost stops for a period as well.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

My coop is setup to have the lights come on early but I've never used it. I figure the gals need a break so I let nature run its course.

Just to be very clear, yes one can extend the egg laying by turning on lights but if you do so, do as @John Galt does & do so in the morning. Do not keep the lights on in the early evening into the dark and then shut them off. The gals are night blind & the last thing you want is for the coop to go from bright daylight to total dark. You can go from dark to bright.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

I used a light on a timer and my chickens didn't slow down at all all winter. They were about 2 years old and still seemed ok when I just gave them away early this winter. I'm giving the wife and kids a break from them since I'm on the road a lot and I will get new chick's in the spring.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Now an old chicken exspurt gave me a tip one time about when they decide to quit laying..crush up and scorch some eggs shells in the oven and dust it heavy with black pepper..and put it out to them for food. It supposedly gets them cranked right back on up. If anybody tries it kindly report back. Thanks.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Amount and duration of light is important year round.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Now an old chicken exspurt gave me a tip one time about when they decide to quit laying..crush up and scorch some eggs shells in the oven and dust it heavy with black pepper..and put it out to them for food. It supposedly gets them cranked right back on up. If anybody tries it kindly report back. Thanks.


Yes. This or a lighter dusting of cayenne will set it in motion.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

This chump has 3 posts of copy and paste jobs with no personal comments or other interaction. I nominate Denton to do the bitch slappin', can I get a second?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Second


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

View attachment 60506

Get 'em one of these, it will keep 'em warm and snuggly, then they will lay eggs.:vs_smirk:
https://www.macys.com/shop/womens-c...e-_-row4-_-icon_insulated-jackets&edge=hybrid


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

His posts generated a lot of discussion about prepping and homesteading instead of bitching about Trump. For that he deserves another chance, because he inadvertently contributed more to this PREPPING FORUM than several of our other members have as of late.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

maybe he thought it is cool to copy and paste. I say, DILLY DILLY.
One more chance, govner


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Coastie dad said:


> His posts generated a lot of discussion about prepping and homesteading instead of bitching about Trump. For that he deserves another chance, because he inadvertently contributed more to this PREPPING FORUM than several of our other members have as of late.


So we should all just start copying and pasting stuff from (copyrighted) websites?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> So we should all just start copying and pasting stuff from (copyrighted) websites?


No, not at all. What I'm saying is that his topics generated conversation. Even when Uncle Denton eliminated the copy paste, we still had good conversation over the simple topic.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I think my general point that some of you have not caught yet is as follows:

Shut the hell up about the scumbag politicians and celebrities, get yalls panties unwadded, realize Trump won, realize all politicians are walking turds, and get back to discussing prepping.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Coastie dad said:


> I think my general point that some of you have not caught yet is as follows:
> 
> Shut the hell up about the scumbag politicians and celebrities, get yalls panties unwadded, realize Trump won, realize all politicians are walking turds, and get back to discussing prepping.


It's not lost on me. Personally, I think there's far too much bitchin'/cryin'/complainin' about political stuff here as of late. Yeah, I get politics. It's part of what we need to understand as it affects us all. But if all someone is gonna do here is slap their keyboard and pound out nothing but threads and posts about political stuff, there's other forums for that.

Let's get PREPPING back on the front burner.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm gonna ask my Pakistani Muslim Neighbor who has chickens what he does.... I know feeding them bacon bits hasn't affected them one way or the other....but he doesn't know about that.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

@Back Pack Hack, I was pretty sure it wasn't lost on you at all. But not all of our members have caught my hints.:vs_wave:


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

So, what your trying to say.....
Wait, I don't get it.
Yes, this forum sometimes goes askew and some people get a little "puffed up", as I did about the abortion issue, but, It all boils down to prepping. 
Now that its vacation/holiday season at work, It should slow down a little, and Ill have more time to input and learn prepping, and hopefully finish some projects.
Oh, and @Coastie dad, the governor of Arkansas, ASA HUTCHINSON, is one awesome dude. He is ok in my book.


----------



## Winston Smith (Oct 21, 2017)

Sorry if I'm "side busting", addressing the (deleted) OP...

I use solar lights to extend their season. It's self-regulating. As winter approaches, the solar panels get less light and are on less. This gives the ladies time to rest. 
A string of solar lights (led driveway / accent) on Amazon were $20 to $30, it think. Lasted a couple years so far. Just coiled them up above the hen's heads.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> I think my general point that some of you have not caught yet is as follows:
> 
> Shut the hell up about the scumbag politicians and celebrities, get yalls panties unwadded, realize Trump won, realize all politicians are walking turds, and get back to discussing prepping.


Absolutely.
I quit watching the news because of this, and I only got antenna TV to begin with. I didn't even have to put up with Fox.
I quit buying the newspaper from the big city because of this.
And I cut back my PF interaction as well. I'm still here each and every day, its part of my duty. But I don't post much.

I do not need stress or drama in my life.
Let's talk about guns, water wells, homesteading, and stuff.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Whoever said Arkies are normal has became confused.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

For all of you who give your girls time to rest... well OK.

Most of the chickens that we use for egg production, including backyard flocks have been bred for several different characteristics, one of which is laying eggs, ask an egg rancher how many hours of light he gives his hens... his answer will be 24 hours.

I put my quail and chukar under extended lights starting in January, they will be laying pretty good by mid-February, I sell quail eggs on the Net, a quail egg in February can sell for $4.00 each.

I haven't started doing that with my hens yet, they have just started now to slow down and I have another flock that will start in January, light, or no light, age has part to do with it.

*Rancher*


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

uuhm, maybe it is just me but, because it is cold in the winter maybe?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

We started running ours under light last weekend when we noticed production dropping. We've already got some that will be laying by spring, and I'll pick up more that will be ready by mid summer, as my current "herd" is at about peak right now. By the time my layers now are too old, we will have them replaced with a new flock.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Medic33 said:


> uuhm, maybe it is just me but, because it is cold in the winter maybe?


Actually, that is not the issue with lower egg production in the winter. Like so many other plants & animals, it is the amount of sun they receive in a 24 hour period that is the controlling factor... not temps. That is why nothing more than turning on the lights will keep their production high.

But many of us are just recreational farmers... we don't live & die over productivity. My gals are pets. They won't go into a pot when they slow down due to old age. I just add a few pullets to the flock every two years or so to ensure we have plenty of eggs.

There are some interesting methods of storing eggs for long periods. I keep food grade mineral oil in stock so that if we had a crisis, in the late summer/early fall we could store a good number of eggs so as to have fresh eggs during the winter.
Preserving Eggs with Mineral Oil - One Year Later... - Prepared Housewives


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

******* said:


> Actually, that is not the issue with lower egg production in the winter. Like so many other plants & animals, it is the amount of sun they receive in a 24 hour period that is the controlling factor... not temps. That is why nothing more than turning on the lights will keep their production high.
> 
> But many of us are just recreational farmers... we don't live & die over productivity. My gals are pets. They won't go into a pot when they slow down due to old age. I just add a few pullets to the flock every two years or so to ensure we have plenty of eggs.
> 
> ...


Great tip *******. Thanks.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Great tip *******. Thanks.


Keep in mind, she did the one year test with store bought eggs, that have been washed & cleaned. I never wash my eggs but do make a point to always wash my hands after handling them. Just before laying an egg, the hen adds a protective layer called "bloom" or cuticle to the outside of the egg. This coating seals the shell pores, prevents bacteria from getting inside the shell, and reduces moisture loss from the egg - all designed to make the egg last longer. Washing the eggs removes this protective layer, and does reduce the time that the egg will remain fresh.
Fresh Eggs - Washed or Unwashed?

For a prepper, we don't need the eggs to last a year... just thru the winter until the birds pick up laying again. It is an extra bonus that they slow down when it is cool/cold, which make storing the eggs all the easier.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

We've been dehydrating eggs, then powdering them. So far, things have been working pretty well.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Coastie dad said:


> We've been dehydrating eggs, then powdering them. So far, things have been working pretty well.


Now thats something I'd like to learn about. I'mma start looking that up. Add any advice if you have it.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Good food and water. Lights and a TIMER. Set the timer to go on same time every morning as soon as it is not natural light by 530 or 6 am you need timer / light on . You can set it to go off at 9 or when ever the sun is consistently up . If the birds are inside you can have the light come on at 4 pm and stay on until 8 or 9 pm . If they go outside and back in at night I think it is best not to run it as night as some birds seem to get confused and stay out instead of coming in at night. 

Morning light on a free range is easier to do. Healthy birds with light should lay eggs all winter.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Now an old chicken exspurt gave me a tip one time about when they decide to quit laying..crush up and scorch some eggs shells in the oven and dust it heavy with black pepper..and put it out to them for food. It supposedly gets them cranked right back on up. If anybody tries it kindly report back. Thanks.


Give 'em a little chicken jumpstart!


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

******* said:


> There are some interesting methods of storing eggs for long periods. I keep food grade mineral oil in stock so that if we had a crisis, in the late summer/early fall we could store a good number of eggs so as to have fresh eggs during the winter. Preserving Eggs with Mineral Oil - One Year Later... - Prepared Housewives


I read thru this article, and let me explain it a little, washed eggs that are refrigerated will last 6 months or more, but what happens is that they evaporate, which is shown in the article as "bad eggs", they float in water, but they are not really bad, just some of the white has evaporated to cause the egg to float. We routinely use 6 month eggs to augment the protein that we feed our dogs, and I have them for scrambled eggs in the mornings.

If you have refrigeration in the SHTF time frame, don't wash your eggs before refrigeration, that will add to their longevity, you can coat them with mineral oil, that will help, you can dip them in paraffin. 
If you have no refrigeration, you can mix water glass 1:10 with distilled water, and store them covered in a crock, no refrigeration required. (Water Glass = Sodium Silicate, you buy it in gallons, it's a liquid)

_*Rancher*_ *I currently have 105 laying hens*


----------

